# What will you do different?



## austin_specter (Jul 24, 2015)

Several of us have been in the haunt "biz" for some time now. However, as my wife likes to point out constantly -- I'm never content. So my question to you is, "What are you going to do different this year?" 

Is it a new scare? A new exciting prop? A new channel of advertising? Are you trying to broaden your market to maybe a more mature demographic? If I were to ask a loyal customer of yours that comes by every year -- what would they tell me stuck out to them this year that they didn't see last year? 
*I enjoy exercises like this because it tingles the imagination and provokes innovation and progress. Even in the haunt world -- we all could use a little upgrade, right? :voorhees:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am killing the maze for this year. It was way to difficult to set-up by myself. But, the hard part was that it kept me towards the side and back of the house and I could not enjoy the action in the front. Plus, the rain last year killed the fun of a maze.

The plan in my mind this year is to build a simple pallet witches' shack/tunnel at the front of the driveway. Maybe a ten foot corridor. I just want to stay up front this year. Plus it will be more weather resistant since it will have some type of tarp roof.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

More ghosts, more tombstones, more spiders, more fence, more, More, MORE!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have "customers" just TOTs and I'm fine with that. I am working on many of the subtleties of the haunt that I didn't focus on before. I want a more moody atmosphere, more tracks of haunting sounds with less songs, a ton of candles (LED to go with the light show) and perhaps a charity collection for the big night.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

i'm not sure... i dont have any idea thats new for this year...


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Just an ordinary Home Haunt, but I need to do a better job getting the word out since I live in the country. It's time for me to buy a banner to display in front of my home.


----------

